# Looking for a female to breed to.....



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I know that this is a long shot, but I have a 3/4 sarplaninac 1/4 GP MALE I would like to have a litter out of, he is about 100lbs + and a good dude, more bark than bite when it comes to human, but no nonsense when it comes to 4legged critters. Prior to the loss of our sheep he was a pasture dog, but now he hangs out in our yard/horse barn. i would like to find an anatolian female, or an anatolian GP cross female to breed him to. Of course I would be looking for a pup from the breeding. looking to get back to raising some small livestock and looking for another pasture dog. If anyone in the IN, KY, IL, or even middle to western TN, is interested PM me and we can work out the details.

Jim


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If he is such a good dog, consider going back to the place you got him, if that is possible. You could also contact rescues and see if you can't find a dog that is similar to yours. Finding homes for puppies that will grow to 100 pounds isn't easy, you need another 4 to 8 people like minded.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

The farm I got him from sold out about a year ago when the old man died, I have been in contact with them. And honestly if I could find some one that was willing to let me lease their female until the pups were weaned I would do that too.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

You would be better off just buying a ***** of your own. The details of working out such an agreement can be trying for friends, let alone strangers. Plus, you are at their mercy, since legally the puppies all belong to them as owner of the *****. You might find someone who will live up to their word, but things have a funny way of changing once puppies hit the ground and they become emotionally attached to the one which you want.

There is also the issue of simple genetics and inheritance. It is a total crap shoot that keeping one puppy from a litter will have any of the traits which you desire, either physical or behavioral, and no way will they all. If you breed your own litter you have much more opportunity to observe and choose what best fits your needs.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Back in the good old days, when all of these wonderful breeds that we are steadily ruining were created, people had a remedy for the "genetic crapshoot" that Agriculture alluded, to. When crossing, and trying to blend traits, you have a higher chance of not getting the desired results.


----------

